# I miss Harold



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

and his beautiful pens..I hope he's ok


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I looked up his last post and it was on 12/15/13, I know he sells them at a store and online. He may have gotten swamped with orders this year. I did write him a pm and inquired though. Aren't his pens just little works of art?


----------



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Folks,
Thank you for your concern. Im alive and fine. My job has gotten more demanding so in my spare time I just went in other directions this year. Did some hunting and fishing, took up archery, reloading and other shooting sports. Caught lots of bass and trout, shot my first buck, etc.

Hopefully ill get inspired again and be back next year with some new pens.
I wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Best,
Harold


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Glad to hear you're doing well Harold!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

DH was just talking last wk about wanting another pen. He has cherished the one I bought from you 2 yrs ago. As soon as you are ready with more pens we will be ready to buy!


----------

